# bunk hardware?



## dtwarrow (Nov 1, 2009)

Did a search and came up with everyone ordering from online sources for hardware. My question is what is a good way to attach bunks? Obviously you don't want bolts sticking out the top. Will 3 L brackets with short wood screws up from the bottom work to hold them on? What other ways besides searching for hardware and getting it shipped? Has to be some easy way to do this... 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Nov 1, 2009)

I just finished installing two bunks 10 ft long on a trailer that I am rebuilding.I bolted the the two first the of 2x4's to the frame of the trailer about 30iches apart so that they would sit close enough to the bottom skids of my boat(wooden john boat).The way I did it was to put 2 bolts side by side on all the cross member's by drilling through the 2x4's and frame at the same time, to help make the bolt heads disappear( I chipped a 1/8 hole over the bolt spots with a wood chisel then drilled through and tightly bolted them to the frame,the bolts heads will disappear ei;sink in the wood)once I had my 2 first set of 2 by's bolted down I put a layer of PL construction glue on them then I put the other 2x4's on top and screwed the daylights out of them with 3inch deck screws this way I ended up with a double layer of 2x4's for bunks.Got my carpet from a carpet laying outfit' dumpster, cut them so I could wrap 3 sides of the bunk's and stapled them on the sides only,( with a hammer stapler its real easy).Is it good or not, I dont know? but thats how I did mines.. will see how well they hold up in the oncoming year...Hope this help's ....Mike freezing his a....s north of the border :wink:


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 1, 2009)

Well that makes sence... "countersunk". However I do have holes already in the frame that I'd like to utalize instead of drilling more. But I could still counter sink and bolt to some L brackets???


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

I put my bunks on my other trailer the same way you have yours... I just counter sunk the lag bolts and it worked great


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 2, 2009)

So if you guys are using 2- 2x4's why not just use a 4x4?
Just a thought...

Thanks for the responces. I'll countersink the bolts and carpet over the holes...


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

Never thought of using 4x4s... guess it's too much overkill for my needs. But the idea is to get the bunks as low as possible - that way you don't have to back as deep into the water for your boat to come off


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 2, 2009)

my trailers alot like yours

i used L brackets and counter sunk the bolts before carpeting


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 2, 2009)

Right on. That's what I'll do.

Yeah I need to keep it as low as posible... those darn wheels are way too high. Even with the tilt trailer, I think they will have to go... that's another 120 bucks to wallmart unless anyone knows where i can get 12 inch tires and rims for less near cincinnati?


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just put you some bunk guides on her and be done... if you do any long hauls, you'll be glad you've got those bigger wheels/tires


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, that is true. I'll have to fix it somewhere though. Right now the nose is much lower than the rear of the trailer. I do need new rear shocks in my Jeep, but was hopeing to wait till spring for that. I could spend 30 on a 6 inch lift for the hitch I guess. But it will STILL be a lot lower in the front of the trailer than the back... Maybe I'll take a pic... It's bad...Good for a laugh anyway...
I could flip the axel on the springs but then I'd need new fenders... Not sure I want to deal with that.

Anyway, I'll get it together and take it to the ramp to see how bad it is before I start changing too much.
I'll get to that right after the rut...


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 3, 2009)

Just remember the boat loading and unloading put a lot of pressure on the bunks. Don't use small brackets or cheap screws. I personally do not use "L" brackets. (they end up being the weak link)

I bolted my bunks directly to the trailer frame. 

Good luck


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, you guys convinced me. Bolting to the frame this weekend. Have to get a charger for my 18V drill! lost it somewhere! Thing still has a charge and I been using it off and on for like 6 months but for all the work I'm gonna be doing I'll need it fully charged.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the luck.
I got the bunks on. Not too purdy, but it'll work.


----------



## dneaster3 (Nov 10, 2009)

dtwarrow said:


> Thanks for the luck.
> I got the bunks on. Not too purdy, but it'll work.


pics? I'm trying to decide how to attach bunks to my currently all-roller trailer, and any examples or ideas would be great!


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I just drilled holes and bolted them directly to the frame and carpeted the 2x4's. Goint to put one more cross ways in front where the V is. If you look at my trailer pic above, it is very basic. No rollers or anything and C or tube frame...


----------

